# Happy Birthday Rusty!!!! (R.E.Walston)



## maynman1751 (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rusty! Have a good one.


----------



## butcher (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy birthday


----------



## joem (Oct 14, 2013)

I said it elsewhere and I';ll say it here too A big old happy bday, and I'm coming up right behind you on that hill lol


----------



## Geo (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rusty! i hope you have a good one.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 14, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RUSTY! 8) 

Phil


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## rewalston (Oct 15, 2013)

thanks everyone...good thing about being 51 years old now..it's definitely easier to fall down that hill then to climb it


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 15, 2013)

Happy birthday, Rusty!


----------



## Palladium (Oct 15, 2013)

Happy birthday brother!


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Oct 15, 2013)

Enjoy your special day Rusty! :mrgreen:


----------



## rewalston (Oct 15, 2013)

Well that was definitely a birthday to remember. I won't go into details but suffice it to say it was better than I expected. Thanks everyone.

Rusty


----------

